# Burton Proto Lab Trip



## P3 Mammoth (Dec 3, 2011)

Honestly, don't go in with too many pre-concieved ideas of what the board should be. Let the guys at Burton help shape this decision, that's what they do.


----------



## cnesta (Oct 28, 2012)

But we have to give them an idea of what board platform we want so they can have materials ready for when we get there.


----------



## cnesta (Oct 28, 2012)

???bump????


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

cnesta said:


> so heres the deal my brother in-law is doing a senior project he told his teacher he was going to build his own snowboard we did some research and looks dam hard unless we don't care and it will be crap! I gave him the idea to email burton and we got a response from donna carpenter jakes wife.
> We got a personal invite to the proto lab for him to build his own board what ever he wants custom graphics the whole nine yards!!! Im super stoked to go we will ride killington the next day!! And ideas on what he should do board wise he like to jib and play butters ect. Small jumps and what not!!!
> My thought wat the super hero, or go all out and c if he can build the mystery!!
> Give me your thoughts on boards and graphics hope to hear some good things!!!


holy fuck that is rad even though the big letters seem sarcastic

i'd pick the restriced custom if he wants a park board, but joystick or hero sure if he wants it soft.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

tell them you want a skate banana


----------



## cnesta (Oct 28, 2012)

Ya that will go over we'll skate banana with NS graphics 
I bet they wouldn't let us in the door well. I'm a big burton fan anyhow be it cliche or not I think they make the best equipment so everybody start hating now!!!!


----------

